# How do you store your cheeses?



## pancake (Dec 22, 2004)

I tried the plastic boxes, ziploc bags, plastic wrap & wax/parchment papers.. Some keep for a while (the aged harder ones) but the softer cheeses    what's the best way to store them & for how long?
Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi pancake--welcome back!
I use a combination of what you've said you try.  I usually wrap in wax paper, then saran (very tightly), then throw the whole mess in a zip lock.  I find a have better luck when I don't touch the cheese any more than I have to and also when I wrap tightly, getting out as much air as possible.

Thing is, I've had the same kind of cheese last a few weeks and last only a few days.  I'm afraid that some of it is out of my control and due to the age it is when I buy it.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 22, 2004)

I use Ziplock bags as well and have never really had a problem. I'm a cheese-aholic so tend to go through it pretty fast!


----------



## pancake (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey PA Baker!

Thanks for the welcome & reply   I was guessing the same thing because sometimes it keeps & other times it doesn't. I'll try the triple wrapping like yours! I sometimes feel that it dries off the cheese, so I figured keeping it lose would be better  :?


----------



## MJ (Dec 22, 2004)

I use a food saver vac 1200. I am very happy I bought that thing.


----------



## pancake (Dec 22, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I use Ziplock bags as well and have never really had a problem. I'm a cheese-aholic so tend to go through it pretty fast!



I liked the ziplocks for harder cheeses no matter how many times you open & seal back, it keeps well. Guess am not a cheese-aholic


----------



## pancake (Dec 22, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> I use a food saver vac 1200. I am very happy I bought that thing.



what is that thing


----------



## MJ (Dec 22, 2004)

pancake said:
			
		

> MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You can suck all the air out of the bags with this. It makes everything last longer in the freezer.
www.foodsaver.com/products.ad2?catalogID=1000


----------



## GB (Dec 22, 2004)

Like MJ, I use a foodsaver. It does wonders for storing cheese.


----------



## pancake (Dec 22, 2004)

WoW !! I never thought of that !!!! Thanks MJ & GB   
I can use it for all kinds of food too! It'll be on my "MUST GET" list for sure!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2004)

i tend to store my cheeses wherever they pleases. 
ok, i have to put down dr. suess and get back to reality, whatever that is...lol.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 23, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i tend to store my cheeses wherever they pleases.
> ok, i have to put down dr. suess and get back to reality, whatever that is...lol.



Why get back to reality, buckytom!!  I am sure that it is more fun in the other place.

I tend to store my cheese in plastic wrap and a ziploc bag.  Some cheese I have found when left in the original packaging and stored in a ziploc bag tend to last longer.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 23, 2004)

Cheese needs to breath!  The best way to store it (outside of a vacuum-sealer) is to wrap it in rather loosly parchment paper then in foil or a ziplock.  Wrapping it tightly in plastic wrap will make it mold pretty quickly.  Wrapping it loosly will tend to dry it out a bit, but it won't go bad on you.

Never buy more cheese than you'll eat in maybe 2 weeks (unless vacuum-seal) -- or prepare to freeze it. 

http://www.whitestonecheese.co.nz/storage.html


----------



## Catseye (Dec 23, 2004)

I've never done this, mostly because I keep forgetting, but I think you can put your cheese in a Ziplock or Tupperware container, and include a paper towel or cheesecloth soaked in white vinegar.  Then you add new vinegar once a week, if necessary.


Cats


----------



## Claire (Dec 25, 2004)

Another trick is whether you use baggies or any kind of wrap ...  always, and I do mean always, use a new one every time you open the cheese and take off a slice.  Always use new wrap/baggies, no matter which you're using.  I've found this adds a lot of life to cheese.  Surely you never throw away a harder cheese because it has mold?  Simply cut the mold off and make sure to give it a new wrapper.  Soft cheeses are more of a problem.


----------



## luvs (Dec 26, 2004)

i keep my brie in plastic wrap.


----------



## pancake (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the help! I'm so glad I got all these tips   
Thanks you so much!


----------

